# Bad Bad Paint job to fix. Cleaning brick overspray and other problems. (Pics)



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ugg, cleaning paint of bricks is tough. Really tough. TSP will not remove the paint. Goof Off is what you want but you need to test some spots to see if it will discolor the brick. I would try doing a couple spots and then blast it with the power washer. A wire brush may help too. Good luck.


----------

